# beer in tank



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I friend of mine had a party, this weekend, and beer was poured in a tank. It's been a day, and the tank looks like some one poured a gallon of milk in it. All the fish are swimming at the surface, the plants have a white slime on them aswell. we've been doing water changes, but It hasn't helped.

any suggestions?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Move the fish to a new tank ASAP and change all the water.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Move the fish to a new tank ASAP and change all the water.


 I agree...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd take that beer fishwater and serve it to your friends.







I'd kick some ass







Good luck!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

if some "friend" did that to my tank i would beat his ass! If they died i would make him pay for it!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats hella wrong,why would someone do a thing like that for????? No f***in respect for others.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

sorta reminds me about the time this guy put a beta in the toilet.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
that happened with one of my friends with soda in his oscar tank
u need to change the filters cartiges with all the water and clean the tank good

do u have any cycled water from another tank that u can use?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Get them out of that tank ASAP. You need to change the water complietly


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Raptor said:


> I'd take that beer fishwater and serve it to your friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

He did a lot of small water changes, you could not even see the fish at it's worse.

Lost a 4'' silver dollar that has been with 4 rb's ( with gill curl, l i gave him) for a couple months now. All the other fish made it, the reds, 1 danio, 4 head&tail light tetras, and a big stripped cat. It could have been worse, supposedly the guy only dumped in a 1/3 of a glass of stout.









The fish are gonna be fine, but i think the planted, 50g tank, is going to have to be ripped down.









rest assured, the culprit was dealt with accordingly.

thanks guys


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mantis said:


> rest assured, the culprit was dealt with accordingly


 Now you're really making me curious...








Was he taken into the woods and shot, knifed down and dumped in an alley, kicked in the teeth, reprimanded - c'mon, tell us!

btw: I'm glad to hear the losses were only minor (still one too many, but it could have been much worse!)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to your friend


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Give the fish a breathalyzer!!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

so wtucha do to your friend?


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

You should read the thread about"how far you would go to kick someones ass" or something like that,pretty good advice on there


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

hahah yeah that thread is funny.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

link?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Did he do it on purpose?


----------

